# GPS tracking and reporting



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I've been using the operasoft tracking software for a number of years, recently the company seems to be shutting down that side of it's business, as I haven't been able to contact anyone for a couple of weeks.
Anyone have suggestions for a replacement snow removal tracking and reporting software company. I rely on this not only for billing, but also it produces my logs for each site.
Looked at some companies, but they don't provide detailed reporting of the equipment when it's on site, most are basically employee tracking and routing.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I use service autopilot, and I must say (I’ve even told them) that it’s not that great of a software for snow.
If you’re doing lawns and Chem tracking, it’s fantastic, but their snow side is lacking significantly.

I want to try out LMN, which I’ll probably purchase a subscription this Summer and merge snow accounts into it. 
just kind of a pain to have two different softwares 
Especially for the accounts we do lawn, landscape and snow.

SAP offers an ok GPS tracking, but it’s more of a “ping” every 3000’ or so. 
which is why I put the linxup in.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We have been using YetiSnow this season. Overall good for us. Tiered pricing based on # of sites. Interface is decent on admin end and good on operator end.

couple things:
1. Doesn’t work out of cell range.
2. Have noticed glitches on information being retained-seems to be when they update their side of the system.

overall I’m happy with it. Cheaper and easier to use that other options I looked at. You can also **** it down and pay next to nothing in the off-season.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I use service autopilot, and I must say (I've even told them) that it's not that great of a software for snow.
> If you're doing lawns and Chem tracking, it's fantastic, but their snow side is lacking significantly.
> 
> I want to try out LMN, which I'll probably purchase a subscription this Summer and merge snow accounts into it.
> ...


I tried SAP a few years ago and couldn't stick with it. Too cumbersome for what I was looking for. I've heard it's gotten worse since the owner sold?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks for the input, Yeti looks closest to what I'm using going to check them out


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

prezek said:


> I tried SAP a few years ago and couldn't stick with it. Too cumbersome for what I was looking for. I've heard it's gotten worse since the owner sold?


Only been using it since Covid started.
Not sure, if thats before or after it was sold


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nsmilligan said:


> Thanks for the input, Yeti looks closest to what I'm using going to check them out


This one was mentioned in a different thread. Still haven't had time to look into it further.

https://www-follosoft-com.translate.goog/?_x_tr_sl=fr&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I still use hindsite w linxup embedded in it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one was mentioned in a different thread. Still haven't had time to look into it further.
> 
> https://www-follosoft-com.translate.goog/?_x_tr_sl=fr&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc


Or learn dutch french....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Or learn dutch french....?


Ja oui


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ja boui!


----------



## ThePlowingSnowman (10 mo ago)

My company uses a software called Viaesys. It's a bit pricy but offers what I think is the best snow specific tracking, reporting, and monitoring software for snow on the market


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I can't give much of a first hand opinion yet, but we sat through a demo the other day of SingleOps.

I hadn't heard of it before but @Herm Witte let me know about it.

I used LMN somewhat and have looked into it, but it is way more than what I need. Did a demo with Aspire last May and it looks pretty good but holy crap is it expensive. Really can't justify a 1,000% increase in software costs. Currently using CLIP, they're phasing out the old and forcing everyone to their cloud based program. Very inexpensive, but you get what you pay for.

Anyways, SingleOps will be integrating GPS into their software in the near future. It isn't a deal breaker if they don't, but it would be convenient. The other interesting thing is they take roughly 6 months to integrate/switch while the others were all talking 2-3 months which seems a very short time frame to learn an entire new program. It's also middle of the road pricing. We have another demo set up for next Monday. It was a metric poop ton of info to take in, so another demo is good. Still a pretty big increase over what we're paying, but there's some significant time savings integrated into it that we saw on the first demo...and that was just how proposals/estimates/scheduling is handled over the way we are doing it now.


----------



## ThePlowingSnowman (10 mo ago)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't give much of a first hand opinion yet, but we sat through a demo the other day of SingleOps.
> 
> I hadn't heard of it before but @Herm Witte let me know about it.
> 
> ...


SingleOps sounds like a all in one CRM and service tracking software? Starts you with the bid and works you to the award and then switching over to the servicing of the property?

Is it simple to use? I find that people aren't much smarter than a brick when it comes to technology that they don't want to use


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

I'll be watching this thread too. We are in a situation like Mark, having been a CLIP user for a very long time. Overall I have been happy with the program, but after BETA testing their In-the-cloud (ITC) based version a few years ago, I have cringed at changing over to that. The technology may be more advanced or current, but the features seemed to be lacking. I may not have much of a choice right now, as the season is ramping up pretty quickly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThePlowingSnowman said:


> SingleOps sounds like a all in one CRM and service tracking software? Starts you with the bid and works you to the award and then switching over to the servicing of the property?
> 
> Is it simple to use? I find that people aren't much smarter than a brick when it comes to technology that they don't want to use


Yes

Yes

It seems to be, like I said, it was a lot to take in in just 45 minutes.

One selling point they have which seems to make sense. The crews that are using it are logging directly into the program via the web/cloud/whateverthecrapitscalled instead of using an app which has to transfer the data to the program.

There's a base charge that includes either a sales rep or administrator, both and then something else. Additional admins or sales are added based on which level you get at $100 or $125/person (I don't remember what it was for the highest level) but the crews that use it to record their work are "free" (actually just included in the base price, but it is unlimited).

I have no idea how the GPS will work, if it's live, every 2 minutes, 5 or just an on site while clocked in. Maybe it won't be good enough for what I or some of us need. Just an option.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

After using Clipitc for our third winter I have become increasingly disappointed. We have played a bit with LMN and that did not seem to fit for us. Looked into Boss LM, as well as Aspire. It seems pricing for the previous two is based on annual sales volume and that our annual sales were at best entry level for those companies. Mark Witte mentioned Single Ops to me and on their website a local company was featured. I called them a couple of times and they are very pleased with the program, its implementation, and use. Their price is based on number of administrative users and there are no additional charges for users in the field. Based on two presentations by Single ops and talking with an end user, Single Ops is looking pretty good to us. One last positive note. No pressure to buy at all. No special deals if you buy by the end of...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We’ve now been shown the bid/award portion of the Yeti platform and it is working.


----------

